# Jurassic Park



## bethanyb (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok... so not really. This is actually Nuuanu Reservoir, built in 1910 to supply drinking water, now stocked with catfish for public fishing. The combination of the monitoring tower and the landscape reminds me of the movie, though.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 13, 2008)

Neat.


----------



## bethanyb (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 14, 2008)

very Jurassic Park, love it!


----------



## RKW3 (Jun 14, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> very Jurassic Park, love it!



^ I agree. Excellent shot!


----------

